# Billing for second assistant at surgery



## ccaldewey (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi 
I'm hoping someone can help me locate documentation regarding Medicare and billing for a *second* assistant at surgery: does Medicare reimburse for this? I can't find anything definitive on my carrier's website (Palmetto GBA), nor on the CMS website. 
Thanks for any help you can provide!
Carrie


----------

